# Swan Nursery & Prep School - Is it a good school?



## kevanstokaryk (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm wondering whether anyone has experience with Swan Nursery & Prep School? I am considering enrolling my son in the school and would appreciate any comments and/or advice people may have to offer. We are not in Johannesburg yet and won't have a chance to see the school in person until we arrive - and we need to arrange our son's study permit prior to that. I'm finding it difficult to get a sense of the schools from websites only.
Thanks!
Kerry


----------



## tinaye05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Kerry,

Where are you going to be staying in Johannesburg? and how old is your child? I have a few friends' kids attending day care but would need your area for me to give you relevant information.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

kevanstokaryk said:


> Hi there,
> I'm wondering whether anyone has experience with Swan Nursery & Prep School? I am considering enrolling my son in the school and would appreciate any comments and/or advice people may have to offer. We are not in Johannesburg yet and won't have a chance to see the school in person until we arrive - and we need to arrange our son's study permit prior to that. I'm finding it difficult to get a sense of the schools from websites only.
> Thanks!
> Kerry


I live in Joburg and have a kid so I can help with suggestions for schools. Never heard of Swan Nursery and Prep School though? Where is it?


----------



## kevanstokaryk (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi - and thanks for your replies.

We've decided not to send our son to this school. I had some correspondence with the school that made me quite uncomfortable - and then found comments online from other parents (on a different site) that made me very unhappy with the idea of sending our son there.

We explored other options and we're now set with a school for our child! But thanks for the offers of help!

Take care.


----------

